# Visa situation as a contractor in China



## baz82 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi All,

Hoping anyone might be able to help me.

My girlfriend has been offered a good job in Shanghai which she has accepted and means we will be leaving London and moving to China. I've visited China a number of times and we're both looking forward to the move.

I work for quite a small American software company in their UK office. I envisaged I would need to find something new in Shanghai, however my company offered me to carry on my role as a contractor in China, working on their Asian client base.

From what I have read, this sort of situation is not understood by the Chinese authorities. I would not be working for a Chinese company. Although as our company is owned by a number of larger corporations, they did say I could possibly get a desk in one of their Shanghai offices, but I would just use their office and not work for them directly.

Is there any way this could work and I could get a legal visa this way? In theory, if I had a good VPN, i could work from home on a regular tourist visa and do visa runs. But that's probably not the best option, especially if the Chinese authorities found out.

Sorry, not a very straightforward scenario but hoping someone might know something that could help!

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

You could apply for a business visa, as you are doing business in China whilst contracted by an outside company. This would give you a six month multiple entry (F) visa. But every 6 months you would have to go to Hong Kong and renew the visa.


----------



## baz82 (Sep 5, 2015)

Eric in china said:


> You could apply for a business visa, as you are doing business in China whilst contracted by an outside company. This would give you a six month multiple entry (F) visa. But every 6 months you would have to go to Hong Kong and renew the visa.


Thanks Eric for the reply.

That visa sounds good only my work is not really with Chinese clients, mainly Japanese, Singapore and Australia.
Wonder would they give me one in that case.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

I take it your wife has been issued with a work visa. How long is that for? What visa have you been given? 

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## baz82 (Sep 5, 2015)

Zhongshan Billy said:


> I take it your wife has been issued with a work visa. How long is that for? What visa have you been given?
> 
> Zhongshan Billy


Hi Billy, 

The problem is that we are not married. I understand, that if we were, I could apply for a residence permit on her visa. I don't have a visa yet.


----------



## MP86 (Sep 16, 2015)

Dear Baz82, 

Another option is that you find a company where you can be on the payroll. Through the payroll service you are employed and thus in a position to get a work permit. Note that you need at least 2 years of work experience and a degree. 

Michael


----------

